# Help chemical cardioversion!!!



## CRC CPC (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone know where to go with this? I googled and it suggested using 90782-90784 these codes have been deleted at least before 2009.  So any ideas? 
TIA


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jan 8, 2011)

CRC CPC said:


> Anyone know where to go with this? I googled and it suggested using 90782-90784 these codes have been deleted at least before 2009.  So any ideas?
> 
> 
> TIA





Well here is what i found,
: There is a specific billing code for an electrical cardioversion. Is there a corresponding code for a chemical cardioversion for therapeutic or diagnostic purposes?

A: Physicians can't bill for the infusion therapy itself. Since pharmacologic or chemical cardioversion is a procedure that generally takes place in the acute care setting, rather than the office, it is considered a facility charge, not a physician charge. The physician charge is included in the E&M service provided, such as: 99354-99357, prolonged physician service; 99291-99292, critical care; 99221-99223, initial hospital care; 99231-99233, subsequent hospital care; 99261-99263, follow-up inpatient.


----------

